# My first real emersed setup - Zapin's style



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!
What Plants do you have in there?
Post #500 for me!


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck excited to see progress


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Sub-scribededed


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome!!! I love it!!! I can't wait to see how the plants grow in! 

I'm with others, I want to know what you have in there because I'm really curious how different the growth will look emersed compared to submerged!  I find it fascinating how different some plants look!

Where did you find dirt for $2?!?!?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the write0up and also the link to zappins write-up. i just started my own emersed setup for fun


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

<<<Inspired! Something I've been pipe-dreaming too, look forward to updates  It just so happens I have some dirt out in the yard! hahaha 
Really though this is so cool if you can do it then maybe I can too. I've been trying to hoard & minimize scapes (2-3 plants only) at the same time for too long :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry that I didn't get a list of plants until now. I've really been meaning to sit down and write it out, but been really busy this week. Anyway, here is a list. I don't expect everything to stay or even live, so I'll update at least monthly.

There is an Ammannia sp? (It's in the second bin in the top stem)
Rotala indica
Lindernia sp 'india'
Lindernia rotundfolia variegated 
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Eriocaulaceae sp 'Type 3'
Utricularia graminifolia 
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Bacopa sp. 'Araguaia'
Cryptocoryne sp
Callitriche terrestris
Ludwigia sp

Right now, I've only been back once to set up a timer and it is doing really well. Only one plant is questionable (erio type 3) only because I don't even know if it's able to grow emersed.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I think you need pic updates. *nod*


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Not much to show at the moment. I think the Ammannia sp is actually Acmella repens, but I'm not positive yet. Also, Callitriche terrestris may actually be didiplis diandra. Any help on identifications would be appreciated! Erio type 3 may or may not make it, too early to tell on that. Not looking the best. UG is already no longer melting and sending out new growth, so I'm pleased.

But since you asked for updates, I'll share. It was late, so the flash was interfering with the pictures, but they don't look too bad.










Bacopa sp 'Araguaia' (not positive)









Lindernias






















































UG









Ludwigia sp?









Downoi









HC









Crypt sp?









Rotala indica









Erio type 3 (not sure it'll make it)









Unknown 1









Unknown 2


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome job sara! That last plant looks like it's taking over! Thats a lot nicer setup than my ten gallon on the porch method lol. You've inspired me to rethink my setup.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks.  Credit goes all to zapins, I'm just following his idea. I actually hadn't even went to check on it until yesterday since it was setup. I was surprised to see that one stem taking over so quick. Next time I'm your way, remind to bring you some.

Forgot to add a few pictures of the setup, so here you go:









As you can see, the top bows a bit, so there is venting for it:









I didn't like how hot the lights were, so I propped it up with slate and removed the plastic water guard that came with it.









These were taken with a cell phone, so quality is even worse. Ignore the mess in the background. They are fixing our house and left supplies over the holidays.

While I was back there, I cut off parts of the ludwigia stem and cut down most of the erio to see if it'll survive. 

Honestly, it was really easy to setup. I just wish I wasn't so lazy and would have taken the time to smooth out the clumps of dirt as it looks awful in the pictures....


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

What kinda light are you using, t5? I just looked and found a old 2x20w fluorescent canopy from a 20g long. Needs new bulbs though. The old ones work but they gotta have several years on them. I'm going to get all the supplies today to try it out!

I'll bring you some of my four leaf clover sometime. It's growing like a weed and is super easy to grow.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanna start one.. So have you thought of using saran wrap instead of plexy glass for the top hole? I feel like all the plexy glass I see is super foggy compared to something like saran wrap.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Erio type 3 (not sure it'll make it)


Sara, Zapins advice on stem plants: 


> I echo this info.
> 
> When putting submersed plants into an emersed set up, it is important to keep the stem/main part of the plant as close to the soil as possible. One way to do this is to press the stem into the soil horizontally. This lets the stem pull water from the soil and stay moist. You can also press the leaves into the soil a bit to help them stay moist, but ultimately the leaves usually just dry up and die. As long as the stem stays alive you won't have problems.
> 
> ...


 Post found here.

I would try laying it flat to help it start maybe? Would hate too loose such a cool plant...


----------



## kangared (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a little 10 gallon setup like that for extras and it makes growing a whole lot easier. I hope your Erio makes it through.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> So, this seemed like a hassle free way of hoarding plants.


Hahaha that made me laugh! :flick:

Your "unk #1" to me looks like Rotala rotundifolia?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

peyton said:


> What kinda light are you using, t5? I just looked and found a old 2x20w fluorescent canopy from a 20g long. Needs new bulbs though. The old ones work but they gotta have several years on them. I'm going to get all the supplies today to try it out!
> 
> I'll bring you some of my four leaf clover sometime. It's growing like a weed and is super easy to grow.


It's a catalina 65 watt power compact fixture. I've grown emersed setups (first pictured) without anymore than ambient lighting. I just set the timer on 12 hours and forget about it. I'll need to trim that one plant soon. 

Cool. I'll look forward to our next trade.

I think you'll be happy with this setup, it truly is set it up and forget it. Took less than a few hours to set it up, too. You all are welcome to come up and see it anytime.



Bahugo said:


> I wanna start one.. So have you thought of using saran wrap instead of plexy glass for the top hole? I feel like all the plexy glass I see is super foggy compared to something like saran wrap.


I thought about it, but I had the plexiglass hanging around. This light fixture gets really hot, too. I'd be worried of it melting. This piece of plexi is literally scratched up to bits, but the plants are doing well. 



Bahugo said:


> Sara, Zapins advice on stem plants:
> Post found here.
> 
> I would try laying it flat to help it start maybe? Would hate too loose such a cool plant...


Thanks for the details. If you look at some of the stems, I did just that with great results, especially the lindernia. Most of them I just dropped on the soil, didn't even bother burying them. 

Unfortunately, I finally found the name of the plant, pretty sure it was _Eriocaulon setaceum_. Non-aquatic. Oops. Expensive plant down the drain (don't tell Cardinal Tetra. ) So go here and look at plants that can be grown as emersed: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php (Thanks Cavan!) That should help you avoid such an error. 



kangared said:


> I have a little 10 gallon setup like that for extras and it makes growing a whole lot easier. I hope your Erio makes it through.


Nice! If you want, feel free to post it here. I have a spare 10 gallon I was wondering on what to do with.



lauraleellbp said:


> Hahaha that made me laugh! :flick:
> 
> Your "unk #1" to me looks like Rotala rotundifolia?


Always happy to bring a smile to your face, Laura.  I suppose I'll just let the stem grow out some more to see what it is for sure. I can tell you it was spiky growth originally and I'm thinking it is either Callitriche terrestris or didiplis diandra, as they were both growing in the tank at the time. It didn't yet have the inflorescence on the if it was didiplis, so who knows what it is? But then again, I did have a few rotalas in the tank, too. :help:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Tsk tsk Sara, torturing those plants again 

Yeah type 3 is the setaceum from Australia.

It looks like everything else is thriving though!

Unknown 1 looks like Callitriche terrestris and unknown 2 is Acmella repens.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looking good! I can't believe how quickly that one stem is growing! CRAZY! 

and see how well crypts grow when you don't mess with them? :hihi:


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok I set mine up yesterday. Couldn't be any easier. Here is a rundown of my expenses. 

1 bag of topsoil 1.98
1 large storage box 12.47
4 shoeboxes 1.00 each
2 6500k 20w florescent bulbs 6.88
3 pieces of 8"x10" plexiglass 1.98 each
for a total of $38.15. Not too shabby IMO. I already had a light fixture BTW just needed bulbs.

Please ignore the rusty old freezer it's sitting on lol.




































I planted sunset hygro, glosso, downoi, riccia, rotala wallichi, rotala macranda 'narrow leaf', hairgrass, limnophila mini 'vietnam', ludwigia arcuata, polygonum 'sao paulo', lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated', didiplis diandra, staurogyne ‘porto velho', and dwarf baby tears. If this works I WILL be setting up another!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

True, Kara. Crypts do well if you ignore them. I suppose it's definitely the reason I kept killing them off. 

I think you are dead on in your id's, CT. Thanks. I figured you definitely know about #1. I'm trying so hard not to kill plants, but you know me. 

Peyton, At least you won't have to worry about getting moisture on the fridge now. :hihi: Mine's sitting on a old side table, half broken. I like that you used the lids like suggested. I really meant to, but forgot and threw them out. Oops. Nice setup. Please be sure to post an update in a month or so regardless of how it turns out. I have a feeling you'll be pleased. I am actually glad that the workers block off my access for a few weeks, as it was a pleasant surprise to see things already converting over for me. Nice collection of stems you are growing out, too. 

Not hard to do, was it?


----------



## kangared (Apr 7, 2011)

> Nice! If you want, feel free to post it here. I have a spare 10 gallon I was wondering on what to do with.


Oki doke. It is fun to share  The selection is kinda lame though. Anyone need any wendtii or anubias? lol It has a little MTS topped with gravel with a cool white CFL in one of those cheapy incandescent hoods. It was started as a way to get staghorn angryfire) off my plants and for storage.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, I really like the crypts and anubias setup! What is the sword looking plant in the top left hand corner? I really like it! How did you set it up? Did you use any soil or just substrate?


----------



## kangared (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks! I'm not sure about the sword. I think when I bought it was labeled sword compacta so then it'd be E. bleheri 'compacta' but it grows more like E. parvifloris 'tropica' with real stiff and small leaves. It has just a bit of mts and then gravel over the top, they don't seem to need much.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I didn't see this. I suppose I should subscribe to my own thread so I see updates. :hihi: It does look like the e. parvifloris I have in my tank. I think that is why I asked. I love that plant. I like your setup, very easy to do, isn't it?

Updated pictures while I was cleaning the backroom. I can't take pictures of them very well. I'm needing to find a different light source, I think. Already cut off parts of the Acmella repens twice and shipped it off, it's still taking over. Planning to move some to the 55 this week.



























































































RIP my little erio













































Unknown ludwigia is starting to finally convert!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looking good Sara! Looks like those crypts are almost ready for me! :hihi: just kidding!!! 

I'm amazed at how fast most of these plants are growing! It's so cool!!! I'm working on about 437 projects right now but when I get those finished, I might need to make an emersed setup of my own! (if i can find a spot for it). :biggrin: 

Kangared - your setup looks great too!!! All it needs is a frog or newt and it would look like you took a picture of a shallow river / tide pool!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Lovely downoi!!!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Now we just need to get a crypt into your tanks


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Karackle said:


> looking good Sara! Looks like those crypts are almost ready for me! :hihi: just kidding!!!
> 
> I'm amazed at how fast most of these plants are growing! It's so cool!!! I'm working on about 437 projects right now but when I get those finished, I might need to make an emersed setup of my own! (if i can find a spot for it). :biggrin:
> 
> Kangared - your setup looks great too!!! All it needs is a frog or newt and it would look like you took a picture of a shallow river / tide pool!


You know those crypts will be heading your way in the fall, don't you. I'll keep a twig for fun, but they are already with your name on it. That would be a neat idea on the frog for that emersed setup! :biggrin:

Haha, Kara. I know what you mean about too many projects. I need to take more time off. :hihi:



gordonrichards said:


> Lovely downoi!!!


Isn't it cool that it's actually starting to grow emersed! I'm excited about it. Although, it seems to grow slowly in comparison to my submersed downoi.



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Now we just need to get a crypt into your tanks


Hahaha, you're pushing it, CT! I don't hate the plant enough to kill it.....yet. :wink:


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's how my setup is doing so far.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

YAY! that looks nice i started mine a few days after this thread. my crypts are HUGE. apparently they get taller out of water. they are the tallest plant i have growing


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahah Sara, yeah, I had a lot more time to do these projects when I was unemployed for 6 months while waiting for school to start, and sometimes I think I still forget that I don't have that much time when i get a bunch of projects into my head :hihi:


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

I been working on another setup and got it finished this evening. I'm growing mostly foreground plants in this one. Going to try using indirect lighting at first. If it doesn't work out I already have a shop light with 6500k bulbs ready to go.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks fantastic, peyton!! I am super jealous I didn't go to the trouble of making mine more organized with the lids like you went for. I am definitely doing that with the next round. 

I like the fact that you cut the lid further on this new setup. I am not sure how the outside setups go, Bahugo is doing one now. I do remember Zapins mentioning they can get too hot, so just keep an eye on it. And let me know as I have to big porches I could use and that would be great next year!

HD Blazingwolf - got any pictures to share? I'd be glad to see them!

Kara- the one thing positive of being unemployed is time for projects. Only, lack of money to do some of them. I will tell you though, I've really been blessed recently. My family is pulling me up by my bootstrapping lately and keeping me going. They snuck around and got that microscope and helped me with purchasing this setup and I can't complain. In a way, being poor is much nicer! You really find true friendship and what matters to you most in this world.  Oh, I got side tracked, lol.

Here are pictures to make up for my 'awwwww' moment.



















Your crypts, Kara



























Unknown ludwigia finally growing:









New plants added. This is to show how they can look pitiful at first, so don't give up! They will surprise you 99% of the time:



























FIRST HARVEST (I really need to smush up those lumps of dirt)









Road trip, lol









And to see how they'll do converting back over, I just rinsed them off and tossed them in. If they start to grow, I'll separate them further apart.









Also, I decided to do a little musical boxes. I am sliding to to center boxes out to the edges and moving the outer boxes to the inside just for fun. I am thinking it might slow down the growth of the stems a bit.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahaha YES I definitely agree that the downside of having the time to do projects because of being unemployed is lack of funds to do them, but somehow I managed (by being thrifty, crafty, and with help from family and friends :biggrin to get what i needed to do my projects and keep myself sane  Sounds like you are too, glad to hear it 

The plants are looking great! I can't wait to see how the growth changes with the swapping of places of the boxes  Can't wait to see how that plant does switching from emersed to submerged in the tank (which is looking good by the way :hihi


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm really hooked on these emersed setups! I got most of the supplies today for yet another one. Still need to get a few more items.

Anyway I opened up the topsoil bag to find riccia growing in it lol. (sorry for bad pic)


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Your tank looks great! However, in my experience most emersed stem plants seem to have a horizontal main stem with growth coming out of that, so your dividers may not be too useful as time goes on.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Your tank looks great! However, in my experience most emersed stem plants seem to have a horizontal main stem with growth coming out of that, so your dividers may not be too useful as time goes on.


 Yeah I'm finding that out. The ludwigias, rotalas, and glosso seem to be the most problematic. Everything else has been very manageable.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice on the free riccia, lol. Sounds like I am doing alright without my dividers, then. Glad you are liking the emersed setups, peyton!


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

So now I have four of these setups going. Three are using indirect/some direct light and doing well.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic, peyton! I am really impressed that you set up four tubs. Any plans on how you plan to winter them? It's great seeing all the variety of plants emersed. I just noticed on another thread that your stargrass flowered! So pretty. 

One question, do you have any gnat problems? All the sudden, I found gnats living in the soil. Gross! Thinking of switch over the dirt this winter to get rid of them.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

I plan on setting them up on a rack system in my fishroom for the winter. I haven't had any bug problems but I am getting some algae in one of them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it was the soil I got. It was outside and soaking wet and those gnats love it. Plants are doing well other than that. Be sure to update the thread for me with pictures. I just saw my lindernia is flowering! I wish my camera could photograph it. It's the size of a pinhead.

Edit: Did you say you are having algae problems? I did notice some BGA and clado in my tubs the other day. Strange.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. I love these setups and was thinking of how to get some plants started before I put them all into tanks. My LFS is having a huge sale on livestock Labor Day weekend and I plan to take full advantage of that. I found Bahugo's threads a few days ago and liked the emersed setup. Then I found Zapins' guide on APC and thought I would try it. I am currently in the process of setting up a 2 gal NPT and redoing the scape and adding plants in my 10 gallon plus my paludarium that is still in the early stages. I think you guys got me hooked and I will be doing this come Labor Day Weekend. I blame you guys for getting me into it (not that I mind, but I think the fiancee may drown me in one of my fish tanks at one point.) 

On another note, I know Target sells boxes with clear lids, as I just bought one for my snake, will that be better? And If so, should I drill a few small holes in it so the plants can breathe?

Also, I was thinking of setting something up on the back porch for the winter. I have a 55 gallon tank sitting around, and was thinking with a little foam board insulation and a fish tank heater, it may be doable. What do you guys think?

And, I am subscribed.:thumbsup:

Also wanted to know if it is possible to grow Java Fern emersed? If so, does anyone do this?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Java fern should grow emersed. There are many terrestrial species in the genus of Microsorium of course. I have not done it personally, but I don't really keep java fern. I think I've seen it done by other people though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Java fern should grow emersed. There are many terrestrial species in the genus of Microsorium of course. I have not done it personally, but I don't really keep java fern. I think I've seen it done by other people though.


Thanks man. I have seen it send runners into the substrate before, but I was wondering how it would work since it grows on driftwood and things like that. I would love to try it though.


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

The clear top would work great, but you don't want to drill holes in it. Quite the opposite, you want to seal it up so little moisture is lost and the humidity stays high. Ideally you will have condensation.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tulip55555 said:


> The clear top would work great, but you don't want to drill holes in it. Quite the opposite, you want to seal it up so little moisture is lost and the humidity stays high. Ideally you will have condensation.


That is what I was thinking, but I was not sure about the whole air movement thing of it.


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is what I was thinking, but I was not sure about the whole air movement thing of it.


As far as "airing out" remember that C02 is more important to plants than oxygen. The plants will respire oxygen during the day and C02 at night so with a tight lid the system is self sustaining. For that reason I don't know if airing out is even necessary except to mist the plants if there is no condensation. There is C02 in ambient air so it really won't hurt the plants, but since mold thrives on oxygen and organic material like potting soil I think lower 02 levels are actually a benefit. That said, I think the best time to air it out would be at dusk before the plants respire C02 into the system and after they've been able to utilize as much C02 as they can.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tulip55555 said:


> As far as "airing out" remember that C02 is more important to plants than oxygen. The plants will respire oxygen during the day and C02 at night so with a tight lid the system is self sustaining. For that reason I don't know if airing out is even necessary except to mist the plants if there is no condensation. There is C02 in ambient air so it really won't hurt the plants, but since mold thrives on oxygen and organic material like potting soil I think lower 02 levels are actually a benefit. That said, I think the best time to air it out would be at dusk before the plants respire C02 into the system and after they've been able to utilize as much C02 as they can.


Good point. I just always assume stagnant air that is not allowed to replenish itself is bad for everything. And I always forget that plants "breath" and "exhale" CO2 at night (never learned that in school). But explaining the way you did would make sense to keep the lid on as long as possible to keep the ecosystem working properly. Knowing all this, do you think it would benefit more if you were to put some type of rubber gasket around the lid to further keep in the air, or is that a little overkill?

And sorry about hijacking your thread Sewing, I promise I will give it back. I can't wait to try this set-up now.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I love these emersed setups. If I wasn't that lazy I would do more of them too, for now I just have a half full tank.



sewingalot said:


>


This one reminds me a bit of a plant that I collected locally, and I might have sent you one time when you got that big bag o'crap from me. Looks a bit like some Hygro, yellowish under water, but growing emersed it turns darker and slightly "furry".

Either way, no idea what it is.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice growth Sara. How do you keep it humid? Mister or periodic watering?


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

I think it was suggested to seal with Saran Wrap. 
And I hope she doesn't think we hi-jacked the thread. Just trying to add info for anyone trying this. It's a great idea!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tulip55555 said:


> I think it was suggested to seal with Saran Wrap.
> And I hope she doesn't think we hi-jacked the thread. Just trying to add info for anyone trying this. It's a great idea!!


I hope so too. And thank you for all the info. I asked about the gasket cuz I am planning on using a container with a clear top. They sell them at target and wal-mart and wondered if that would be worth it. The lids already fit pretty tight though and it may be unnecessary.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I hope so too. And thank you for all the info. I asked about the gasket cuz I am planning on using a container with a clear top. They sell them at target and wal-mart and wondered if that would be worth it. The lids already fit pretty tight though and it may be unnecessary.


You will be fine, I wish I had a clear lid it is a pain in the rear cutting a hole in the top with a pocket knife lol. 

Misting is not necessary but I do it daily because it makes me feel like I'm doing something. :icon_mrgr That way I can get some credit for the massive plant growth! lol I have my top siran rapped completely with no air coming in from the top (not saying some might not slip in from the cracks under the lid). It should stay pretty humid, I have mine outside and when I walk out there in the morning it is humid as all get out in the container. I do notice that while I have too periodically (once a month or so) top off the water at the bottom because it will get low. If you grow it outside make sure it isn't in direct sunlight, people have experienced plants dying when in direct sunlight from heat. 

I see you are from Chicago area, I've kept mine on the porch all summer even when it was 100++ out with no issues, it gets a bunch of "screened" light a day. I don't know if you planned on putting it outside, just said it incase lol.


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

Bahugo-what are you growing? can you post pics?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

i have quite a bit of emersed java fern, ranging from windelov or something to narrow and regular, they grow well on branches


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> You will be fine, I wish I had a clear lid it is a pain in the rear cutting a hole in the top with a pocket knife lol.
> 
> Misting is not necessary but I do it daily because it makes me feel like I'm doing something. :icon_mrgr That way I can get some credit for the massive plant growth! lol I have my top siran rapped completely with no air coming in from the top (not saying some might not slip in from the cracks under the lid). It should stay pretty humid, I have mine outside and when I walk out there in the morning it is humid as all get out in the container. I do notice that while I have too periodically (once a month or so) top off the water at the bottom because it will get low. If you grow it outside make sure it isn't in direct sunlight, people have experienced plants dying when in direct sunlight from heat.
> 
> I see you are from Chicago area, I've kept mine on the porch all summer even when it was 100++ out with no issues, it gets a bunch of "screened" light a day. I don't know if you planned on putting it outside, just said it incase lol.


depending on the plant it might require misting, i know s repens appreciates daily misting, have killed some off already by not misting


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

heres another tip, don't drill holes on the walls of the tubs, just on the bottom =p moving the tub with holes on the sides is bad news


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> You will be fine, I wish I had a clear lid it is a pain in the rear cutting a hole in the top with a pocket knife lol.
> 
> Misting is not necessary but I do it daily because it makes me feel like I'm doing something. :icon_mrgr That way I can get some credit for the massive plant growth! lol I have my top siran rapped completely with no air coming in from the top (not saying some might not slip in from the cracks under the lid). It should stay pretty humid, I have mine outside and when I walk out there in the morning it is humid as all get out in the container. I do notice that while I have too periodically (once a month or so) top off the water at the bottom because it will get low. If you grow it outside make sure it isn't in direct sunlight, people have experienced plants dying when in direct sunlight from heat.
> 
> I see you are from Chicago area, I've kept mine on the porch all summer even when it was 100++ out with no issues, it gets a bunch of "screened" light a day. I don't know if you planned on putting it outside, just said it incase lol.


I was not planning on putting it outside. I have a 36" dual lamp T5HO unit I will probably use. And I really don't want to have to try and chop up a lid. I think it would be better to keep it all in tact. I had to ask to make sure though. I did have a crazy idea about putting a insulated 55 gal tank outside on the back porch in the winter with a fish tank heater in the water though. I was wondering what you all thought about that. It would probably have an eggcrate bottom to support the boxes so I could have more water in it to keep it warm. Just a thought. Thanks for the info guys. I can't wait to start mine.:bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> i have quite a bit of emersed java fern, ranging from windelov or something to narrow and regular, they grow well on branches


How high would the humidity in the box need to be for that to work?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

ALOT i'd say highs 80s to mid 90s keeping them misted is a good idea but shouldnt be needed, mine are fairly dry on leaves but the roots are dripping usually, emersed appreciate light


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shrimpNewbie said:


> ALOT i'd say highs 80s to mid 90s keeping them misted is a good idea but shouldnt be needed, mine are fairly dry on leaves but the roots are dripping usually, emersed appreciate light


Cool. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

no problem please update on your progress with your java fern if you grow some emersed, i have several right now working on putting on some manzi twigs


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

tulip55555 said:


> Bahugo-what are you growing? can you post pics?


I'm doing mostly crypt parva, HC, and glosso. I will get some pics in a bit I need a to take out some HC for my 20g. Both of these pics are like 3 weeks old but it will give you an idea of what the growth was like. I sold off alot of the glosso. 

Glosso:









HC:


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

That's a lot of growth in a short time!!! Looks like a great way to grow a lawn. I need to get me some ground cover. It would be pretty exciting to see that much growth so fast. Thanks for posting pics. If you have current pics I'd LOVE to see them


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Before I started misting my downoi started turning white on the tops and didn't seem to be growing much. Humidity seemed to be high with condensation on the walls all the time. However when I started misting old aquarium water twice a day the downoi really took off and looks much better.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

downoi appreciate high humidity condensation doesnt really mean it is humid in there, just that the walls are a little wet =p if you want a near maintenance free setup you can run a fogger/humidifier for 15 minutes per hour in the tub


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

shrimpnewbie-do the java fern have to be tied to something?? i mean, do the roots need to be out of the dirt? I put a few in my box planted right in the dirt.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all, I am glad others were here to help answer your questions, as I've been MIA for the last 6 weeks and will be on and off for the up coming weeks as well until I get things taken care of. A BIG THANK YOU for our great members for helping answer the questions.

My input on a few:
I don't mist. 
I added saran wrap and taped it down with masking tape. The plants all the sudden were doing poorly and I realized the weight of the light was creating a large gap between the lid and acrylic. The downoi almost completely died during this time, but is still struggling to come out of it. I think misting is necessary for this plant, but I don't feel like working on it everyday. In fact, I have only checked on it maybe once in the last month?

Here are some pictures I took for reference. I am really loving ludwigias. I am going to rip out the lindernia (a huge weed) and replace it with all the ludwigias in my tanks to see what happens.










I think this is bacopa sp 'arguaia' (probably spelled wrong)









Downoi struggling and some weird plant that is growing emersed that I don't know what it is, looks like cauliflower or something. Star grass also struggling at bottom right. Both recovering after the above mentioned mishap with the lid.:









Random plants:









Flowers on lindernia species



























Two new id's needed.









Sort of related (emersed lily flower)









So far, all the plants I transferred over to the tank is doing well. Emersed growth melts away, so I am learning smaller clippings go a long way.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Good to see you back Sara! The plant on the right in the second to last pic looks like proserpinaca palustris. A native plant actually.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I think one of those might be limnophila sulawesi the one on the right...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, peyton. That is probably it as I picked it locally. So far it's the only plant I've found nearby. I am hoping that I'll have more time soon to stop in, but it's not going to be as frequent as it was (don't you all start cheering). I really couldn't believe how many hours I was wasting on the pc, lol.

So you had to tear down one of your emersed setups? I am thinking I may set up another one, but I am looking at the pros and cons at the moment.

Thanks for the id, Jeff, but I don't think that grows in WV. Looks similar though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing plant growth. I love it. And I blame you for my two setups.roud:

And, from what I hear, a welcome back is in order.:biggrin:


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Thanks, peyton. That is probably it as I picked it locally. So far it's the only plant I've found nearby. I am hoping that I'll have more time soon to stop in, but it's not going to be as frequent as it was (don't you all start cheering). I really couldn't believe how many hours I was wasting on the pc, lol.
> 
> So you had to tear down one of your emersed setups? I am thinking I may set up another one, but I am looking at the pros and cons at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for the id, Jeff, but I don't think that grows in WV. Looks similar though.


Oh, missed the part about it being a native.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

emersed setup is looking great Sara!!!  

What is the pretty purple and white flower growing out of? I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Love the pics sara! I say set up another!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet emersed setups. Do you still have them on the patio or are they inside now? How's the weather there? cold?


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

malaybiswas said:


> Sweet emersed setups. Do you still have them on the patio or are they inside now? How's the weather there? cold?


 I had to move mine inside. I condensed them from 4 tubs to 3 because I didn't have enough room. It's ugly as sin but I plan on buying a rack to put them on eventually. Currently running with a 4' shoplight with daylight bulbs. I want to put another 4' shoplight over them. I might do that this weekend along with upgrading to a digital dual outlet timer.

Here's some current photos. You can't see 1/4 of the plants in the pics because of the way the pic is taken.




























A little closer up to my favorite section of java moss, staurogyne ‘porto velho, and micranthemum umbrosum.









I have been thinking of trying something different. I have several clear 1/24 model car cases I'm not using that I think might work good for emersed setups. Something like the containers azfishkid has his plants growing in. I like the look of his setup, neat and organized.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara, that purple flower is from lindernia rotundfolia varigated.....or something close to that name. Thanks, Rich. Malay, I don't have outdoor setups, but peyton answered your question and it may have been meant for him.

Great growth and pictures Peyton! Thanks for including them. I really love all the different plants you've been able to fit in there in a much more organized manner than myself. I am thinking similar to you and am going to try a new setup with my emersed plants now. I really like this style but there are a few flaws, mainly it is difficult to see the progress without my lifting the lid. Second, I don't have the room for them. I was given this by my brother: http://www.lowes.com/pd_217498-5832...rrentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=green+house&facetInfo= and plan to move over my emersed setups there. Yet, this is on the back burner like everything else at the moment. But the great thing is it already has the lights, so all I need is to buy the planters. 

I'll make sure to take pictures of this setup before I tear it down, though as it has served me well. I've taken many cuttings from it. It's great for storing those collectoritis plants.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the lush growth.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW look at that HC!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

peyton said:


> Something like the containers azfishkid has his plants growing in. I like the look of his setup, neat and organized.


You will need some tall boxes then. I had a nice and healthy emersed setup a while back. More like yours (setup wise). Then I tried to organize things a bit by planting in separate containers etc. and lost a whole bunch of plants in the transition. 



sewingalot said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_217498-5832...rrentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=green+house&facetInfo=


This might be something I could use. But I have a couple of racks already. If I could get just the cover that would be much better.

From 1 tanks to 2 and then more. Now it's the number of racks that will get out of hand soon :icon_smil


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

malaybiswas said:


> You will need some tall boxes then. I had a nice and healthy emersed setup a while back. More like yours (setup wise). Then I tried to organize things a bit by planting in separate containers etc. and lost a whole bunch of plants in the transition.


 Yeah, I thought about the height issue. I was going to try HC, downoi, etc in the model cases. No tall stem plants really. 

I got another shop light over them this weekend. I noticed the plants were growing sideways and up toward the light so this should cure that a bit.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's the latest. Wish I was better at picture taking. :icon_neut










Rotala indica









I am trying so hard to get rid of the lindernia, but it won't go away. This time I uprooted it and left a few stems of 'india' Such a weed.


















Persicaria (known also as polygonum) sp. 'Kawagoeanum'









Acmella repens









Plants CT sent me, trying to switch them to emersed, we'll see how it goes:



























What in the devil is this?









A ludwigia, any identificiations would be appreciated









Utricularia graminifolia



























Ludwigia sp 'big red' ;0)









poly k next to Bacopa salzmannii, one of my favorite plants









Cruddy picture of Cuphea anagalloidea









Duckweed grows everywhere......


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. You have some nice plants and growth going on there. Any chance we will see some of these in the SnS soon?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

That's some collection you got there. Have you propagated any of the stems in emersed state? Curious 'cause I have had failures trying to do so.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice, Cable. Actually I tried to sell the UG a while back, but people wanted it as RAOK. LOL. Malay, most have given me no troubles to grow it either way. The only one I have ever had trouble with converting to submersed is HC, but with high levels of co2, it seems to go quickly. I've found clipping smaller stems is ideal, since the leaves will all melt off and it often discourages people. In my journal, you can see the transformation from lindernia emersed to submersed. 

Converting to emersed, I only lost one plant, but to be fair, it came in mushy, so I didn't expect much. Just like the one stems I got recently and left them in a bag for too long. I am not thinking they'll make it. Overall, I'd say about a 95% success rate.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Your UG is sexy! 

I love Lindernia SP. 'India', it is much less of a weed for me then Lindernia rotundifolia "variegated" submersed. 

I'm pretty sure Poly K was the plant that I was talking too you about in pm's that didn't make it and we couldn't figure out/remember what it was. 

Love the flower! I tried planting the seeds from the Persicaria (known also as polygonum) sp. 'Kawagoeanum' when it flowered for me in my emersed setup, but I don't think any of them sprouted.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel the same way about the varigated. It over took my tank and emersed setup. That is why I yanked it all after trying to cut it out three times. It'll still probably come back as I bet it is lurking somewhere. 

Ah yes, persicaria (how long will it take me to spell that???) It gave out buds, but I sent it off before it flowered and seeded. I left one small stem of it.

Isn't UG pretty? Reminds me of bermuda grass. Soft and spongey like it, too. I am thinking of moving all the UG and HM/HC over to a few domed flats for easier monitoring and maybe keeping this for the stems with a few modifcations. Haven't gotten around to it. Mostly time and money.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Nice, Cable. Actually I tried to sell the UG a while back, but people wanted it as RAOK. LOL. Malay, most have given me no troubles to grow it either way. The only one I have ever had trouble with converting to submersed is HC, but with high levels of co2, it seems to go quickly. I've found clipping smaller stems is ideal, since the leaves will all melt off and it often discourages people. In my journal, you can see the transformation from lindernia emersed to submersed.
> 
> Converting to emersed, I only lost one plant, but to be fair, it came in mushy, so I didn't expect much. Just like the one stems I got recently and left them in a bag for too long. I am not thinking they'll make it. Overall, I'd say about a 95% success rate.


How can you ask someone to send you an RAOK? 

If you put some of that stuff up on the SnS come January, I will be all over that UG.roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know, but I got the pms. You can ask anyone, I've been quite generous with the forum, have given away a ton of sweet plants as an act of kindness, but someone to pm you that you aren't familiar with and demand (not ask) for a RAOK....well is random. LOL. Needless to say, they go on my mental list for not getting a RAOK in the future. 

If you still want some in January, shoot me a pm. We'll trade or something.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I don't know, but I got the pms. You can ask anyone, I've been quite generous with the forum, have given away a ton of sweet plants as an act of kindness, but someone to pm you that you aren't familiar with and demand (not ask) for a RAOK....well is random. LOL. Needless to say, they go on my mental list for not getting a RAOK in the future.
> 
> If you still want some in January, shoot me a pm. We'll trade or something.


Lol. I demand you send me some plants for free. :hihi: ROFL. That is just ridiculous.

I am really interested in it. All my funds are kind of tied up at the moment though, and I am thinking after the holidays would be the best time for me to get any new plants. I will shoot you a PM for sure though. And a trade would work for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Isn't UG pretty? Reminds me of bermuda grass. Soft and spongey like it, too. I am thinking of moving all the UG and HM/HC over to a few domed flats for easier monitoring and maybe keeping this for the stems with a few modifcations. Haven't gotten around to it. Mostly time and money.


I've considered switching my HC over too different tubs too avoid the possibility of something mixing in, but same as you time and money (mostly money) has delayed it. My only other concern would be damaging the HC in transplant, but I wounder if I could just pull out patches with the roots/dirt still intact and place it ontop of a new container of dirt if that makes sense... 

My tubs are growing pretty wild, I finally got the glosso under control, but it never goes away. I completely tore it out of a container too sell off once, like literally every stem was gone, and it's full of glosso again somehow. And I threw some dwarf hair grass in there a long time ago and it is slowly taking over my non-hc containers and it was only tiny clumps. Along with the clover plant you sent me. I was actually excited when I was pulling glosso out (well I was excited about pulling glosso out in the first place) but I thought that UG patch you sent me was sprouting leaves out finally (I can hope right :icon_frow), but i'm pretty sure it's just dwarf hair grass


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I very quickly browsed through the whole thread. Nice work Sara. You have done quite a nice job here. I cant believe you now have an emmersed setup since algae is not part of the equation, maybe with these tanks you can focus your microscope on mold!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Ever considered a dart frog vivarium? I have many emmersed aquatic plants in a few of mine.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Speaking of glosso, I finally just got rid of all mine and am thinking I should have kept a node or two. But, like you said, it comes from no where. I have a couple small domes that I was given with the greenhouse and am thinking that now I can just do what you said and kind of shovel it out with some dirt. I'll let you know how it goes, Rich.

Cable, just let me know. Depending on the weather at that time, I'll be glad to share.

Ento, I have actually been thinking about keeping the 33 long and turning it into a vivarium of sorts but didn't think about dart frogs (had to google them even). They are cute. Something to think about. :thumbsup:

bsmith, since you mentioned it.  There is algae a plenty (well, cyanobacteria, but who's counting): 


















So I've got that covered. :redface:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Cable, just let me know. Depending on the weather at that time, I'll be glad to share.


Glad you brought up the weather. I didn't even think of that. Maybe January is not the best time to ship plants. If you need Glosso, I have a bunch that I grew from some of the pumped up stuff I got Rich. I really need to start getting rid of it anyway. And I will have to PM you later about the yellows.:icon_smil


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a update of my setups. I haven't really pruned them in a while so they were a bit overgrown. 




































Rotala macrandra green has been flowering for over a month









I now have two shop lights over the tubs. Both have 2x 36w daylight bulbs. I mist everyday with old aquarium water.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Those flowers are beautiful! I love it. Your setups are looking fantastic. So you are misting them everyday now with aquarium water? Do you notice any difference in plant growth? I haven't even looked at my setup since last month, and I am wondering if things are still alive. 

Do you have a current plant list, peyton?


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

I was noticing some browning issues on my java moss and downoi before I started misting. It seemed to help a bit. I'll pm my plant list.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

*Aquaticz_ emersed set up*

OK.here are the pics


http://photobucket.com/Aquaticz_emersed_set_up_12-12-11


If I knew how to post right in the post ( instead of the URL) I would ;-)

My main question...is the soil to wet looking? 
Thanks everyone with a BIG THANKS to ZAPINS:bounce:


----------



## Virc003 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey peyton, how did the ambient light setups do? I am starting one of these and thinking about just putting it in a window. Will this be enough light or should I add more?

By the way, everyone's pictures are beautiful. If I may offer a suggestion, hygrophila corymbosa gives off some very attractive flowers, too.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Virc003 said:


> Hey peyton, how did the ambient light setups do? I am starting one of these and thinking about just putting it in a window. Will this be enough light or should I add more?


 Might be enough light from a window. I think sewingalot did a window setup that worked pretty good. I guess it depends on what plants you wanna grow though. I loved having the setups outdoors and got good results from them. As soon as warm weather is here again I'm moving them outside. Mainly because I need the room and the fact I won't have to have two 4' shoplights running 10hrs a day.


----------



## Virc003 (Dec 3, 2011)

peyton said:


> Might be enough light from a window. I think sewingalot did a window setup that worked pretty good. I guess it depends on what plants you wanna grow though. I loved having the setups outdoors and got good results from them. As soon as warm weather is here again I'm moving them outside. Mainly because I need the room and the fact I won't have to have two 4' shoplights running 10hrs a day.


Thank you. Right after I posted that question I went back to the first page and saw that sewingalot had commented on her indoor setup too. I appreciate your info.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Aquaticz, yes the soil will look wet, like mud after a rainy day, but not with water sitting on top. I've found if you have the water above the dirt, it tends to create issues like fungus, gnats and rotting stems.

Virc003, glad you got your answer!

Here a few of the better pictures taken recently. I'll only post a few, as most look pretty much the same to me. 

Plants that are just starting to grow after transition.




























My two favorites:


















Full setup:









If I were to do this again, I'd get more organized and put the ground covers in something else. Its a PITA to wash out the soil. Stems, you can just cut.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a update on my emersed setups. They are overgrown a bit.























































Found a few flowers. This is proserpinaca palustris









Here is flowers from Sphaerocaryum malaccense










Now I have to trim a bit lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice emersed, Peyton! Do you ever sell any of your emersed plants? Perhaps we could do a trade if I have any emersed species you don't keep?


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has updates on their emersed set up.. im now subscribed and love the growth and pictures and timeline of their setups


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

yellowsno said:


> just wondering if anyone has updates on their emersed set up.. im now subscribed and love the growth and pictures and timeline of their setups


 Mine pretty much look the same. I replanted everything on one side of one of the tubs. That's about it. Still doing great though. I get a good harvest about once a month.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Yellowsno,

I haven't been keeping up with my threads, been a little busy the past few months, but here is an update. I decided earlier this spring to take the setup outside and there was an incredibly windy period. I came out to find both my emersed setup had lost it's syran wrap covering even though it was taped, it was shredded and green house I was growing some rarer plants (both terrestrial and aquatic) was knocked to the ground. It was quite a blow. So I had to rescue what didn't immediately shrivel up and die and peyton was kind enough to give me some awesome plant clippings to round it out. I took this opportunity to redo the setup. I scrubbed it clean (not an easy task), put in new dirt and to help combat the little fungus gnats (and it works) I put a top layer of turface on it. It's still in the younger stages, so some plants are puny-ish. Anyway, enough talk. 










I'm so talented, I can even grow algae in my emersed setup....and cyanobacteria. 









Cryptocoryne sp 'Indonesia', Eleocharis acicularis (Dwarf Hair Grass) sp 'Belem' and I believe this is Staurogyne Repens in the lower left corner. This came from peyton and it's either porto velho or repens. I'm thinking the later 









Persicaria sp. 'Sao Paulo'









More belem, and lower left Ludwigia Arcuata









What I believe is Staurogyne Repens (hope this is will be confirmed or corrected)









Limnophilia Aromatica - It's also showing me that I need to add some phosphates in the setup. Notice the purple and small growth, stunting? Classic signs. Since my saran wrap is leaky, I am getting a lot of rain in the tub and have to pour out water constantly. This is leading to nutrient deficiences that normally wouldn't happen for at least a year (from previous experience) in other setups.









hygrophila pinnatifida









Bacopa 'colorata'









Hygrophila sp 'bold'









Lindernia 'india' 









Hyptis lorentziana









Nesaea pedicellata (little blurry sorry)









Subwassertang top left, Hemianthus callitrichoides









Cuphea anagalloidea top middle, Ludwigia cf glandulosa x palustris bottom









Ludwigia sp unknown (big red is what I call it), nesaea below









Proserpinaca palustris (centered), assorted bacopas, poly k (still call it this), crypt, ludwigia 









Bacopa sp. 'Araguaia', algae (who says emersed setups don't grow algae?) and Cuphea anagalloidea (lower right)









Heteranthera zosterifolia, more algae









Utricularia graminifolia









Struggling Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum' and Lindernia sp 'india'









What I think was the staurogyne porto velho. Very questionable on whether or not it'll grow. I think that's new growth in the middle, so maybe!









And this is a clump of dirt I thought was all dead in the setup that was ruined. Pretty neat that it completely came back and is growing outside. There is a ludwigia of some sort and belem hair grass growing. Just noticed it off the porch. I'll probably go rescue it later today. Time to start up a new setup, haha.









Enough pictures? I'll try to update at the end of the summer.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> What I believe is Staurogyne Repens (hope this is will be confirmed or corrected)


Staurogyne 'porto velho'. roud:
Nice pics Sara! That Ludwigia 'big red' is quite interesting.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

peyton said:


>


What plant is that in the center?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pics sewingalot.




AzFishKid said:


> What plant is that in the center?


At first glance, it looks like Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset' grown under lower light conditions? Hard to tell on my iPhone though!


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

wabisabi said:


> Nice pics sewingalot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Wow, it's so much nicer in its emersed form! Love it!


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

AzFishKid said:


> Wow, it's so much nicer in its emersed form! Love it!


 A lot more manageable also. At least from my experience.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Also, that persicaria sp. 'sao paulo' doesn't appear to be right... Mine was a bright red when I kept it. Maybe its just because of different conditions.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Da Plant Man said:


> Also, that persicaria sp. 'sao paulo' doesn't appear to be right... Mine was a bright red when I kept it. Maybe its just because of different conditions.


 Mine looks like your pic only when it grows near the light source. Otherwise it looks similar to sara's pic.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the ids and compliments, guys! Az, I will also note that I had just also planted the 'Sao Paulo' recently after it being in a bag in the dark for a couple days and it was rainy/cloudy for days. It's starting to turn red as it's bright and cloud free this weekend. I'll update pictures when things settle down. Peyton, that sunset is beautiful emersed. How many tubs do you have currently? I am thinking about setting up another one and having the husband build me a shelf for them to use a 4" bulb for both of them in the fall.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hard to believe it's barely been a month as I've seen an explosion in growth and snails! What the? Did I say snails? You bet I did. I never even thought this was possible. Emersed setups grow algae, cyanobacteria and snails. Don't let anyone say different, because I am that talented. Please note I am too lazy to look up scientific names and some may be misspelled right now, but I will update this post when I get motivated. 

Proof in the pictures:

SNAILS!



























Cyanobacteria!









Lots of growth in just a short period. I'm about to weed whack some for mulch:


















Not sure on the id's, will up date when confirmed in another thread:


















Setup a new tub, it's full of yummy cyanobacteria which is perfectly fine as it is a FANTASTIC fertilizer:

There are stargrass, rotala, polygonums, ludwigia sp 'red,' cuphea, limnophilia 'wavy' and MU in this setup.


















Ludwigia sp 'red' I really enjoy the ludwigia species. I've decided to start collecting these and getting rid of some other plants once I identify them correctly.

Polygonum (possibly sao paulo), dwarf hair grass 'belem' and ludwigia arcuata









I added heavy phosphates and other ferts. Look at the limnophilia aromatica now! Much better:










Out of focus Bacopa Colorata, hyptis above, hygro pinna....something below









Ludwigia sp 'big red' (unknown)









Another ludwigia hybrid. The name is escaping me









Bacopa sp araguia 









Random shot:


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

how long does your setup get direct sunlight?? And how, if you do, deal with the rise in temp? Or is it a non-issue?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty much all day it's in the sun where it is setup. No issues with the heat build up. It's gotten in the mid nineties here and if anything, things are growing faster.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm, okay thanks much, I figured we have sorta the same weather since I am in Va. alrighty sounds good, guess it is time to move mine outa the shade!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I will tell you that under this lighting, the HC almost completely died off but is now growing back with a vengeance.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

hmm, well I am growing HC right now, but I moved it to somewhere that gets decent light but not full sun, just 4+hrs of direct sunlight. We will see, but it should be good, I have been assimilating them to brighter light recently. Thanks for the advice.


----------

